

HackerNews Trends - matt1
http://www.hntrends.com

======
axod
How long does it take to load? I gave it around 30 seconds (Safari/OSX).

~~~
matt1
Eesh, it is obnoxiously slow isn't it? It was working this morning, but isn't
now.

I'll export the data anyway, just in case anyone wants to do analysis.

~~~
matt1
FYSA: I'm working on fixing it now, which is affecting the way the information
is presented. It should be back to normal in a few hours.

~~~
isleyaardvark
I'm assuming that's referring to how the lines tend to go both forward and
backwards in time. Otherwise it's a nice visual.

------
matt1
I worked on this side project a few months ago in order to learn some
ActionScript and Python.

The script has been logging HackerNews's front page news articles every 15
minutes since then, which is why it currently takes a little while to load. If
anyone is interested, I can export the data and post it, which might make for
some interesting analysis (ie, when is the best time to post, etc).

------
alttab
I did wait for a bit, and I never got past the loading screen. Maybe to speed
everything up you should run a cron every hour or so that creates a static
end-result graphing dataset.

Loading this would be much quicker and it would prevent users from waiting
around too long.

------
dogas
Seems to have fallen over.

------
grk
You need to sort the datapoints by time before plotting them. The plots seem
to go to the second point at the end, making strange loops.

~~~
matt1
Yeah, this was a result of toying with the data during the last hour to fix
some other stuff. Should sort itself out within the hour.

~~~
alttab
Also, I only seem to get titles on the right for items 24-30, down at the
bottom. It doesn't look like the rest are rendered (although hovering over
them helps).

Could I suggest using Google visualization and dropping flash all together?
Ever wonder why any page that has flash on it comes up with W3C validation
errors?

(EDIT: I know this was an exercise to learn AS3 and Flash, but that begs the
question - why?)

~~~
matt1
I should point out that I am not actively working on this anymore--after it
launched a few months back the traffic died out pretty quickly and I moved on
to bigger and better things.

The titles, along with the awkward order of the points for some of the items,
should fix itself in about 30 minutes.

------
patio11
It doesn't work in IE6. (I think I may have just lost my last sliver of geek
cred. In my defense, I'm stuck at an Internet cafe.)

~~~
matt1
Thanks

~~~
patio11
Crikey, you're fast. Salarymen everywhere salute you... also this one is going
back to the hotel before he gets locked out.

------
tomh-
My Flash debug player gave a connection timeout to querytrends.php, hope you
can fix it :)

------
tlrobinson
Have you discovered time travel?

(some of the lines go forward then back in time)

~~~
matt1
Doh. Ok. It's fixed now. For good. Really.

